# Recipes with snow



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

When I opened my eyes this morning and I looked out of the window, I thought that I was still asleep.

Snow...everywhere!!! A thick blanket of snow has covered the town for the first time after 40 years!!!

Of course we are not prepared for such situations but in this country we are not prepared for anything anyway...

The most nice and sweet moment I witnessed, was when the 6 years old girl of the neighbour, failing walking on the snow, she took off her shoes, as if this was the most natural thing to do and started dancing bare-foot on the snow while the whole nighbourhood was screamming after her!!!

You should have seen that! 

Anyway!

I had read once that in Canada they make a dish of snow and maple syrop.

Do you make anything with snow? I have heard that in the States they make ice -cream.
Is this true?
I' d love to have a recipe!!

To thank you in advance I attach a photo of the Ancient City of Athens, of Parthenon covered by snow.

A rare and impressive spectacle


Ancient city of Athens ( Parthenon) covered with snow (CNN)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Snow in " ATHENS"

Never heard of it, I hope you guys have some big sweaters or something to keep you warm.

I have to admit, you have me on this one. My Mom and Dad told me never to cook with snow!! As Frank Zappa used to say " watch out were the huskies go,don't you eat that yellow snow"
:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 
Sorry Athenaues!!! I couldn't resit 
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Who is Frank Zappa Cape Chef??

Oh for I do not know him, he must be young. You know me, in order that someone attracts my interest must be at least a hundred.
To have an historical value...

I am dissapointed though that you don't know at all, what to do with snow. I mean you are ready to prepare vanilla honey...

A recipe for sand maybe?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I can make "snow cones"

And I have a recipe for "Sand dab"

Will this surfice?

Frank Zappa was a incredible guitarest, You eather loved him or hated him. I loved him. He is also was known for his lyrics, Both silly and over the top..to political ETC, He passed away at 53 years old about 5 years ago

I will try to come up with more "sand" recipes if you see it fit.
cc


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

COME ON CAPE CHEF!!!!!

I knew who Frank Zappa was!!!! I am not THAT alien 

Sand dab???
I think I will like that!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Ha Ha! Athenaeus...you keep fooling us when you say you don't know something, _Jello Girl_.

Here is a link to snow ice cream recipe....I have not made it myself but remember reading about it in the "Little House" books. Personally, I'm afraid of contaminents in today's snow - but we used to suck on icicles and never died from that.

Snow Ice Cream

Be careful out there in the snow. Dancing around with bare feet can lead to no toes... Imagine, snow in Athens and brown and dry in Wyoming, where we expect snow. Weird weather we're having, Fred.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It was all over the news this morning Athenaeus, a snow storm in Athenes, they even showed footage. I couldn't believe my eyes, there is hardly two inches of snow on the ground here and you're having a snow storm.



In the spring you can eat maple "tire" taffy in English I think if you go to a maple syrup maker. You boil maple syrup until it is thick and sticky. You then pour the hot syrup onto clean snow. With a popsicle stick, you roll the taffy and eat it.


----------



## melina (Nov 6, 2001)

The situation is hilarious.

We came to Greece for the holidays because last year my sister called me from the beach and we were blocked in NY by a snowstorm.
This year there was no snow in NYC and I came here and I found so much cold and now it's snowing. 
Only in Montreal I have seen so much snow.Greeks are North Americans too. 
We have done great job with pollution and ruining the climate.Now we enjoy the results.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

The only way I have ever used snow for cooking is "sugar on snow" parties. These are a vermont tradition (and probably a tradition anywhere maple syrup is made). You fill up a large bucket with snow. Then you take maple syrup and cook it to soft ball stage. You then drizzle it over the snow to make a taffy-like candy. In Vermont this is a traditional party thrown during "sugaring" season, usually in March, when the sap starts to run. The "sugar on snow" is accompanied by lightly sweetened yeast doughnuts and pickles to help cut the sweetness.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thanks for your response.

Having in mind that snow is not as innocent as it used to be( because of pollution) I made a small amount of Nancy's recipe, vanilla ice -cream and of course with maple syrop.
The one with maple syrop is great!!!

Today the situation is much worse. Needless to say that I stayed locked and I have just put our my face...

How can you live with so much snow guys???


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Snow Cream*
Who can resist eating some new fallen snow? You can make a tasty treat from snow called Snow Cream! Two recipes follow, the first using snow as the main ingredient, the second using snow as the freezing agent!

*Snow Cream #1*
Into a bowl of clean snow, sprinkle some granulated sugar and vanilla extract; and a bit of milk or cream to make a slushy treat. Eat it with a spoon or sip it through a straw as it melts!

*Snow Cream #2*
Into an aluminum can or bowl, mix together 1/2 cup milk, 1 tblsp. sugar, and a tblsp. condensed milk. Flavor it with a little vanilla extract or cocoa powder. Place the can inside a larger container that has a layer of salt in it. Add snow (or crushed ice), alternating with layers of more salt, until the inner can is completely nestled in snow up its sides. With a wooden popsicle stick or spoon, continually scrape the freezing snow cream away from the sides of the can, allowing more of the mixture to freeze on contact with the cold metal. In ten minutes or so, you should have a thick sluch. Enjoy!

From here and here

_______________________
*Ice Cream from Snow*

1 cup of milk 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2 cups sugar 
CLEAN Snow

Instructions: 
Go outside and get 4 - 5 cups of fresh, clean snow. Don't pack the snow! Bring it in the house and set it in the freezer until you need it.

Mix together the milk, vanilla, and the sugar. Stir this mixture until the sugar is dissolved. Slowly add the snow to your mixture, stirring constantly, until it is as thick as ice cream! Eat up!

Eating snow
If there is one ingredient that comes cheap during in an Alaskanwinter, it is snow. Believe it or not, you can use it in cooking,although you don't need to preheat your oven on these.

_______________________
*Snow Ice Cream*

2 cups milk or cream
2 eggs
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons flavoring or fruit (strawberries, raspberries, etc.)
Clean snow

Beat all ingredients except snow together. Fold in snow untilstiff.

Source here.

_______________________
*Edible Glacier*
Make a 6 oz. package blueberry flavored gelatin following package directions. Pour into a pan. Put in refrigerator until solid (several hours). Crush about 1/2 package of chocolate wafers or chocolate sandwich cookies. Mix with one container of Cool Whip and spread over the set gelatin. This is the icy blue center of the glacier, with silty snow on top.

*Snow "Slush Cones"*
Collect some freshly fallen snow and scoop it into bowls. Put a few spoonfuls of frozen juice concentrate on top, and you have your own slush snow cones.

*Snow "Ice-cream"*
Collect some freshly fallen clean snow and put in a bowl. Sprinkle some sugar in, add some vanilla extract (not too much it's very strong - about 1/4 teaspoon), and milk. Slush it all together. Add just enough milk to make a nice slushy texture and add as much sugar as your parents will let you get away with! In our house we have bottles of coffee flavoring syrup in various flavors like raspberry and licorice. You can use a dash of these instead of the vanilla extract.

Source here.

_______________________
More recipes just for fun from Santas.net recipes.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yes I agree that's quite a picture of Greece in snow. You attach it to a nice post extolling the innocence and beauty of children and snow, and right next to the picture is the headline: Me thinks the editing needs work.
  
I don't particularly reccomend cooking anything with snow unless you're waaaay North. Echh nothing nastier than gritty snow if you get my drift! Ahhh get my drift   get my drift...ooh I kill me.

Anway don't forget the Eskimos and "Eskimo Ice Cream" Snow mixed with Seal and or Caribou Blubber, dried fish sometimes and berries (blueberries, Alaskan low bush cranberries)


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ohhhh I am waaaaaaayyyyy South get my drift  get my drift


:lol:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Chef Chrose

This is for you. Nice photos of Athens with snow without comments...
Ignore the Greek alphabet, you won't be able to see it properly on you pc anyway 

Enjoy!


----------



## islandflava (Jan 3, 2002)

This is quite interesting, it never occured to me that what I know as sno cone is really derived from an actual snow recipe. Here we have sno cone vendors who have become a part of the history of our culture. Mind you, we never had an ounce of snow here, all the snow I have seen is on television. So how do they make the sno cones? With shaved ice. In fact long ago, the vendors would shave the ice on the spot for you. These guys come with aluminum carts attached to the front of bicycles and stop at the side of the road and sell to passersby. You are most likely to see them at places of interest that attract little ones eg the zoo. They make it similarly to the recipes posted earlier, shaved ice, a thick, sugary syrup and condensed milk which is optional. They scoop out the ice into a styrofoam cup and pour the other stuff on top. They sell for about US$0.25. It comes in very handy with the extremely hot weather here!


----------

